# how do i make my 1997 nissan altima turbo for cheap???



## bdguth07 (Mar 23, 2007)

what are the necessary parts that i would need in order to make my altima turbocharged?? for a cheap price, or at least somewhat cheap....i dont think that i would need an intercooler and everything like that that comes with the kit, but i dont know. if anyone could just let me know what i would need, like what i would need at the least to make my car turbo, without having to buy the whole entire kit....thanks a lot. any replies would be appreciated.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, you can buy the kit(even though you don't want it) from STILLEN : Precision Performance Components for Your Car or Truck and get the whole kit for 3500.


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

you need a turbo first off.- 100-300 at junkyard
then you need a manifold with a turbo flange- 100 make yours work- 400- buy one
then you need a tune, charge piping, and you have to tap your oil pan for oil.
If you have to ask, then you will probably want some help


----------

